# How should we improve the board?



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

seriously now. I think we all can agree the board hasn't felt the same for some time now.

Do any of you have any suggestions (that are real and not "heh, naked women!") on how to fix it?

Don't feel like because I'm a mod that you can't say "well Hap, I think if you weren't a mod, this board wouldn't suck". Because you can.

However, keep in mind that some of the censoring I did was because I either missunderstood what was realistically censorable and Im a numbskull, or because you were just a numbskull. 

So I ask of you..what should we do? Political topics? more personal topics? less personal stuff? People being less argumentative (I am not! no I'm not! jerk!)?

Please, keep it clean, altho if you don't, I don't care. Ed can clean it up.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ban the posters that bait.

I can think of one in particular.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Since I couldn't think of any ideas myself, I donated $10...so put the money to good use!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I know this is going to come off as a personal attack, and it's not meant to be, but to me, as an outsider, this seems more like the Hap Show, than it is the Blazers Board.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bring back Playmaker.

Board also needs more Ed O and more Minstrel.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Ban the people that are distractions and negatively effect the message board. I have a history in modding, as I was a moderator on a few health message boards for a couple years, and those boards were run alot more tightly. When a poster has shown a pattern of negative behavior, they're given a warning to shape up, after strike two or three, they should be banned.

There should be rules as to one user name per member. Everyone here knows Mixum is Carlito, and Nathan Lane is Speed. I'm sure you Mods have discussed these members in the Mod Forum and ran IP checks. Dual accounts should be merged or the members banned. Decietful and troll behavior shouldn't be allowed. 

Also, alot of posts run off topic. Many members and some mods are guilty of this. Keep the posts on the topic, and move/delete the off topic posts appropriately.

Thirdly, many of these "problems" that are going on should only be discussed in the Mod Forum. Forum problems shouldn't be aired out in the public, as it shows a lack of control/uncertainty in the forum. Its the mod's responsibilities to take care of the problem, you shouldn't need the members to tell you what they are. It should have never gotten to this point.

And a slight suggestion as to the forum rules about posting style, spelling, grammar etc. There's international members here, and for some English may not be their primary language. It'd make it easier for the foreign members and some american members if their were spelling/punctuation/grammar rules. You're not just trying to please American members here, but also international members.

Thats all off the top of my head, although I feel these problems shouldn't be discussed in the public forum.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> And a slight suggestion as to the forum rules about posting style, spelling, grammar etc. There's international members here, and for some English may not be their primary language. It'd make it easier for the foreign members and some american members if their were spelling/punctuation/grammar rules. You're not just trying to please American members here, but also international members.


:yes:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

With the exception of what has already been said... I think all is fine. The excitement builds at different times of the year. This place will be hoppin in Feb as we near the trading deadline.


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

I realize i am a relative rookie on this board so I have no idea how it used to be. But some advice I see handed out by more experienced posters is if you dont regularly like what a person posts dont read them or reply, and another one is stay to the subject of the post. This is not personel Carlito, this is an example of what has been happening lately. Carlito very routinely posts negative posts about the blazers, that to me is ok since it is his opinion. If someone feels one of his posts is outlandishly negative, dont reply to it. And this whole is Carlito and Mixim the same person thing comes up anytime he posts. My example is he posted his opinoin that he thinks Davis could end up in Portland (and it wasnt a negative post either), but then the next 10 posts arent about Davis coming to Portland it is about the whole Carlito/Maxim thing.( Yes he did bait us with part of his post.) And most of these replies were from names I recognize who post here regularly. Lets get over this subject and get back to how to build the Blazers back into an elite basketball team. Remember Nash and Patterson read our posts to help them come up with ideas.

Go Blazers


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Change the team affiliation to the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Free avatars..This is the only board I've been to that you couldnt customize your own profile...To be honest the pics you give us non supporting members suck..:hurl:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Deceptive Subjects. Created just to get people to read them. Stop. Keep the quality up even if volume goes down.

Maturity in responses. Ignore rather than escalate.

Frankly, we are bored as a group. We have hashed over almost every trade scenario over and over. This team is just in a rebuilding mode that will take a few years. Nash will NOT be able to solve it with one magic trade.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Face it...you guys and gals are just fargan nuts and every Portland site i have ever gone to is the same way.

There isn't anything wrong with the forum that you can fix Hap.

I really enjoy this site and it is controlled well considering the talent pool that is a Blazer fan.

You guys are doing a great job...don't change a thing.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Azsun18, I agree with almost everything you said, and as things are now... I don't have a problem with much at all. But there were times when half the posts were created by one person, knocking legitimate posts off the main page. Then there is the changing names so everyone has to redo their filters...

Anyway... I think the board is fine... I just think it is a rough time to be a Blazer fan... and it tends to bleed over onto the board at times. Like rawse... I do miss the discussions by Ed O and Minstrel, among others.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*What's that?*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I really enjoy this site and it is controlled well considering the talent pool that is a Blazer fan.


:laugh:


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ban any members with previous affiliation to the ESPN boards....

(just thought I'd get that out before anyone else does)


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jwhoops11</b>!
> Ban any members with previous affiliation to the ESPN boards....
> 
> (just thought I'd get that out before anyone else does)


Are you asking to be banned?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This board is obviously suffering from Minstrel Cramps. I believe he is off in his own Nirvana preaching the ways of the world to the lessers of society.

His godlike qualities are about equal to Keanu's in the Second matrix movie at this point. 

We all just have to believe...and maybe he will come back.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Post four stickie threads, and delete all other relevant indivdual threads.

1. To talk about how Maurice Cheeks sucks.
2. To talk about how our back court sucks.
3. To talk about how Nash/Cheeks/ our backcourt and the whole organization is on a downward spiral into the abyss.
4. Trade rumors.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I haven't been around as much as I used to, Hap, but frankly I don't really see a problem. 

we've always had guys who switch monikers.

we've always had a couple guys who annoyingly think the sky is falling and/or believe all Blazer players are thugs. 

we've always had other posters who refuse to just make their lives easier by hitting "ignore" on the former posters. 

we've always had the same trade ideas hashed and rehashed ad nauseum. 

in fact, one major improvement over past few years is that there's no longer an annoying Laker/Blazer rivalry that spawned countless trolling on both boards. mostly because neither of our teams are terribly relevant right now. 

yeah, we could probably ban a few guys more quickly. but we could always have done that. 

I don't find the state of the current board to be over-obnoxious, uniquely poorly written, or bogged down with too much off-topic stuff. 

it's just kind of boring because we are a .500 team with the same damned problems we've had for years (outside shooting, a playmaking guard). it's been nearly a year since we made any earth-shattering trades (Sheed for SAR/Ratliff). Zach is Zach, Damon is Damon, Mo is Mo. 

other than Telfair, Foulzilla and Outlaw (who don't get more than 30 minutes of PT on a given night combined) there just isn't much new under the sun to discuss.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> Post four stickie threads, and delete all other relevant indivdual threads.....


...that have generally been posted by ABM.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems to me that in the past (like way back on Hoopsboards or FH1) we didn't have much fighting amongst ourselves. There were heated discussions at times, but it wasn't petty fighting. We saved our petty fights for those Laker fans that entered our realm. 

We had a great team and maybe that was "the something" holding us together as a forum community. I know that had something to do with it, but I would hope it was more than that! 

All I know is that the community of Blazer fans that I have been a part of for 5 or so years has changed a lot. It's not just that there are new people here. It's more the loss of the feeling of comraderie we once had. It's not gone completely, of course, but the group that came here from the last place.....whatever it was called....was a happy-go-lucky close-knit group that accepted the eccentrics amongst us and accepted newcomers. We were comfortable with each other because we were friends and knew a little bit about each other beyond Blazer talk.

So..........how to get back there? Or try, at least.

1. Keep the board personable. No petty fights. No personal insults. No demonizing each other. Everyone ought to be able to be themselves. The diversity is cool. Respect each other. We each have a niche on this board and our differences of opinion are as important to the tapestry of this forum as our similarities. But it has to be conducted in a mannerly way.

2. Make the board a place where posters can start feeling comfortable enough to share more of themselves. That's when the forum develops that ever-elusive chemistry that our team usually lacks, but that we once had more of as a community. 

This forum is at its best when we have intellligent and respectful Blazer conversation with a few sprinklings of remarks about Hap and that brown-eyed girl or Speed and his latest show. I would never want the personal aspects of this board to be eliminated. 

3. It doesn't have to be all business. I appreciate many of the OT threads. They range from the light-hearted to the serious to the personal to the ridiculous. They give us a chance to get each other's take on different things that are going on outside the Blazer BB world. 

In a way I am sorry to see the political OTs go by the wayside on our board because I enjoyed getting a glimpse of my fellow boardies' views. However, I think they were a negative on the whole because of the arguing and personal insults that went on. I'm not asking for them to return.

4. Finally, keep the board clean. This is a biggy for me and I am generally quite satisfied with the level this forum is at. New members who begin posting right away and don't take time to get to know our forum first are not necessarily aware of what flies on here and what doesn't. We need good peer pressure and good modding to keep things on the up and up. Most of the time, I think we have both.

Hmmmm.....too long of a post. Nobody will read this. Oh well... 

Sabonis JEGA!!!!! :grinning:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I know this is going to come off as a personal attack, and it's not meant to be, but to me, as an outsider, this seems more like the Hap Show, than it is the Blazers Board.





:clap: 

Exactly! If it is not the Hap show it is all the whiners wanting to kill Mixums post. Why should Mixum be banned? He doesn't personally attack anyone, his posts are pretty amusing, and he livens this place up. In all reality Sodapop posts in the same style as Mixum, just about coach weaks. 

Play was a great poster also, but all the sheep wanted him gone because he could really make a good argument, and he called out Zach for what he is.

This is a really nice board, moderated heavily at times, but overall pretty good. Diversity is great!!!

I have said this before, if we all posted the same crap and agreed with everyone, this place would be a ghost town!


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I come here much less often as it seems some kiddies came along and decided to trash people and argue with abandonment. Not to mention they are almost always wrong. It just got to ne too much for me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone with any of the following words in there posts, nickname or profile should be taken out and beat.

1. Lakers
2. Sonics
3. Los Angeles
4. California
5. Seattle
6. the words Mo Cheeks and good coach in the same sentence unless preceeded by isn't a
7. Jail
8. Gangsters
9. Anyone with more than one Nickname
10. basicaly people that don't agree with everything I say


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Excellent post CFFI!

I agree with everything you've said--and it couldn't have been said any better.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

I feel like sometimes when you see a poster trying to bait people, it is just best to inorge the person and don't reply or put him on your inorge list. Replying in their threads about how this person is not who he says he is, or whatever, is playing right into their hands. Ignore rather than escalates the sitiuation.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the team's malaise has a little to do with the condition of the forum. I, personally, don't like to gripe about something people want to enjoy and be proud of, but I also don't want to swing the other direction and be a homer who acts like things are great with the team when they clearly are not. So I tend to read more than post.

I also think similar themes are too often rehashed, usually by someone with an "agenda" (as much as that word can fit something as trivial as sports discussion) they want to push...they turn every loss, and sometimes wins, into another illustration of why so-and-so should go/should start, etc. Having that viewpoint is valid, but pushing it over and over often leads to annoyance and arguments. There's no policy solution for that, it would just help if people considered fostering various themes of discussion rather than constantly hammering one or two ideas. Since none of us have an ability to make a change to the team, lobbying is of no use.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

more monkeys - they're hilarious.


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

the biggest problem I have is the attacks on Mixum or Carlito or whatever his name is. I dont always like his post or agree with them, however I dont like it when he is attacked say he sucks or he is stupid. You do not have to hit "submit reply" 

I personally like it when someone says the Blazers Stink (as they do right now). I like reading different points of views. If we wanted all positive post then we should change the name of the forum to www.blazerhomersareus.com

I love coming to the site and reading whenever I get a chance to during the day. 

just my 2 cents,

Swerv


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> 
> In all reality Sodapop posts in the same style as Mixum, just about coach weaks.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Let's not get carried away here.

Well, actually you might have a point there. :whoknows:

But I know that the majority of my posts are pretty well thought out and meant to share information with other board members. The other stuff - when we're dealing with Cheeks - I can't help myself. I see him as driving our franchise into the ground, and it makes me so :upset: to see that none of the higher-ups are doing anything about it. This is my venting tool.

-Pop


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Bring back Play. That guy had his **** together. And he was funny also.

Stop with the over-modding. I used to yell at a former mod for doing that all the time, but now I've seen that it's gotten worse than anything he did.

Have stickies for certain "hot" topics, ya know?



I'm gonna get reamed for these, but IDGARA.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Let's not get carried away here.
> ...


In my opinion Nash and Patterson are the main forces driving the organization into the ground, not Cheeks. However, I don't think Cheeks is a good coach either. The problem with the team is that we are sorely lacking in overall talent. The draft strategy of the team leaves me unimpressed as well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> Bring back Play. That guy had his **** together. And he was funny also.


Play left on his own. He wasn't suspended, banned or anything. He can comeback anytime he wants. I don't know how we can bring back someone who doesn't want to be here.



> Stop with the over-modding. I used to yell at a former mod for doing that all the time, but now I've seen that it's gotten worse than anything he did.


actually, you know little of what he did. So to act like this "over-modding" is worse than what he did, is laughable.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Play left on his own. He wasn't suspended, banned or anything. He can comeback anytime he wants. I don't know how we can bring back someone who doesn't want to be here.


I know. It was supposed to be somewhat funny. Apparantly I'm a failure in that area.





> actually, you know little of what he did. So to act like this "over-modding" is worse than what he did, is laughable.


Actually, seeing as how said former mod *is a close blood relative of mine*, I'm well familiar with what he "did." He and I talked about it a great deal when we were both regular posters. And not over AIM or MSN or what-have-you. We talked *in person*, so there was no misunderstanding. I agree he could be over-the-top at times, but the general trend I have seen from mods *cough*Ed O*cough* is one of excessive moderation (an oxymoron, I know.) for petty things.

Hey, you asked for honest opinions at the start of this thread. Don't get offended because you get some.

I wasn't trying to knock the mods here. You guys do a great job. I have just had numerous occasions to look at an edit and say, "Wow, the mods could have just let that one go."


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Let's not get carried away here.
> ...



I agree, the majority of your posts are great, I was just using your Cheeks post as an example


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

My biggest beef is the redundancy of certain threads that seem to pop up all at once. We don't need seven different threads that preach how we'll NEVER MAKE THE PLAYOFFS WITH THIS TEAM!!! or something of that nature. I'm okay with posters stating their opinions, but if they feel the need to create several different threads relating to the same topic, it would be very appreciated if they could mesh their ideas into one cohesive body. If this seems like too hard of a task, perhaps the mods could intervene and merge a few threads together. Personally, sifting through redundant and sometimes inappropriate threads has made this site a tad less enjoyable than it used to be.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, seeing as how said former mod *is a close blood relative of mine*, I'm well familiar with what he "did." He and I talked about it a great deal when we were both regular posters. And not over AIM or MSN or what-have-you. We talked *in person*, so there was no misunderstanding. I agree he could be over-the-top at times, but the general trend I have seen from mods *cough*Ed O*cough* is one of excessive moderation (an oxymoron, I know.) for petty things.


for one, I don't care if you're a blood relative. there are things he did that I doubt he ever told you, because he won't admit that he did something wrong. 



> Hey, you asked for honest opinions at the start of this thread. Don't get offended because you get some.


not offended. When someone knows more about something than others do, and they hear those people complain about things, it's almost comical.



> I wasn't trying to knock the mods here. You guys do a great job. I have just had numerous occasions to look at an edit and say, "Wow, the mods could have just let that one go."


just as we look at a lot of things and go " wow, the posters could've let that one go" too. As much as people think the board is overmodded (and I admit, my missunderstanding what constituted "masking" actually came off as over modding) there is a lot of crap that people know full well they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

How about a group vote on whether someone gets banned from here or not......?????

Just a thought.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> How about a group vote on whether someone gets banned from here or not......?????
> 
> Just a thought.


I think that kinda opens up a can of worms, if you ask me. And who gets to participate in the vote? I might think it's funny if I'm allowed to vote a Laker fan off of our board, even if he's done nothing wrong. Not that I would do that, but there are many who would. A moderator is at least held to _some_ accountability, even if it is mostly the honor system, but most of us aren't.

-Pop


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I can say what really bugs me a lot, although I don't know if mods can do a lot about it. And that is the "MUST DO SOMETHING NOW!!!!!" type of posts. You know what I mean. The "Blazers must fire Cheeks now!!!!" or "Nash must make a trade now!!!!" etc. Now, I don't have a problem with anyone giving an opinion on coaching, trades, and so on, that's one of the purposes of the board. But please stop expecting the team to pull rabbits out of a hat. They have made it clear they will not take on max contracts for sub-max players. They will not make a trade for the sake of doing so and clearly the vision now is long-term. 
So as not to insult anyone here I will use Dwight Jaynes as an example. For YEARS he has slammed nearly everything the Blazers did without offering any constructive suggestion.
Some years ago he slammed the Blazers for taking Clifford Robinson in the second round. But he did not say just who, of the available players, the Blazers should have taken instead. Just recently he proclaimed as FACT that had the Blazers fired Cheeks last year they WOULD (not might, WOULD) have been in the playoffs but does not say who, among the coaches available then and among the coaches available now, the Blazers should have hired instead. Sound familiar?
It's really easy to tear down, folks. None of us are happy with where the team is now and it's safe to say management/ownership isn't either. But "make a trade now or Nash should be fired!!!!!" is not helpful. Nash cannot dictate to other teams who they MUST trade to Portland and no one is going to trade a superstar in his prime. If you want Cheeks gone, and a lot do, don't just name call (Cheeks is most definitely not an idiot), suggest who should be hired among those realistically The constant negative comments, with no alternate suggestions, is just griping. And gripe gripe gripe gripe gripe gripe gripe gets really boring.

As for the rest, I agree with others that posters should use one name and should not be deceptive in their posts. I don't mind if discussion strays a bit off the original topic, as discussion does tend to move, but maybe the title can be changed? I agree with the redundancy comment, how many "fire Cheeks now!" threads do we need? And if you don't have a good argument to reply to someone with whom you disagree, silence is more becoming than personal insults (I will be a lady and not name names on that one). Also, the name calling of people on the team has gotten so old that the minute I see something like "PatterNash" or "Nash Patterson" or "WeakCheeks" I immediately just stop reading. It's not cute or funny or original.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> Also, the name calling of people on the team has gotten so old that the minute I see something like "PatterNash" or "Nash Patterson" or "WeakCheeks" I immediately just stop reading. It's not cute or funny or original.


I don't use the term "PatterNash" in a derogatory way. They play the role that Bob Whitsitt used to play by himself, and while Whitsitt used to be able to make moves as long as Paul Allen agreed to spend the money, it's hard to tell which of Patterson and Nash are responsible for player personnel moves.

As such, I say "PatterNash".

As for the board: too much name calling. Too many thin skins. Too little respect for others. But not terribly new or different than it's been in the past. The team is just worse and it makes even things that are naturally fun like speculating about trades less positive.

Ed O.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> for one, I don't care if you're a blood relative. there are things he did that I doubt he ever told you, because he won't admit that he did something wrong.


Hap. I have known him for the better part of 20 years. He and I are as close as brothers. He has admitted to me just about every serious thing that he has done wrong. Pissing people off on a petty Internet message board isn't that big of a deal, especially when you come to realize that, due to his (odd) personality, he actually thought he was in the right. Not completely, but overall.

Please refrain from making those kind of assertions. I know him better than any person on this message board ever will, and can vouch for what kind of person he _is,_ rather than how he _appears._

To make statements like that about someone very close to me when you don't even *know* him is the only thing that I find "comical."


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!just as we look at a lot there is a lot of crap that people know full well they shouldn't be doing.


No argument here. That's 100% correct. That's what I meant when I said you guys do a great job. You, Ed, ABM, and the Wanker have a difficult task to complete without having to worry about stepping on every individual poster's toes.

I honestly wasn't trying to take you guys down a notch, or anything like that. I'll say it again...the mods here do a fine job. I just was making a small suggestion.

It could make your jobs easier...ya never know. :whoknows:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

* Stop bashing our own players so much. I agree they deserve it sometime, but not all the time.

* The core of posters here have been loyal Fanhome posters for years. We should not have this much bickering!

* Trolls. I'm not going to name names, but Moderating should be a little tighter. They start threads for the sole purpose to get under our skin. 

* Our own individual banner! I'm sick of seeing Kobe's grill up there! 


Just my $0.02


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Hap. I have known him for the better part of 20 years. He and I are as close as brothers. He has admitted to me just about every serious thing that he has done wrong. Pissing people off on a petty Internet message board isn't that big of a deal, especially when you come to realize that, due to his (odd) personality, he actually thought he was in the right. Not completely, but overall.
> ...


all Im saying is, there's a reason why he wasn't a mod anymore, or why he's been banned from the site. It's nothing compared to what you are implying is going on here with us Mods. What he did is by far worse than what any one of the 4 mods have done here, on their worst day.

you're probably right, and I over stepped the bounds here. I apologize for that. However, actions (albeit on a web site) do speak louder than words.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

What's wrong with this board is simple for me! The moderators don't fit the bill. Look up the word moderate and then apply it to guys like Ed O, Minstrel and Hap both here and at the old Fanhome.

These guys post the most, are never wrong, and attack anyone who disagrees with their chess game of who's the best debater.

Back in the day mods like Crimson and RG showed what it was to be fair and impartial. Those days are long gone.

When posters are not part of the clique here, they are often immediately attacked most of the time by our fair mods.

It is safe to say that many people who would have stayed around have left simply because they are tired of watching a few over blown egos stroke themselves 24/7 on this board.


I know I'm not mod material!!!! However they're many posters here who I think could be a hell of a lot more objective!


ABM and Schilly have done a fine job I must say!


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

In all honesty, as an outsider (someone who frequents this board only part-time), I see two major problems.

1) Far too many "regulars" hung up on the fact that their board isn't "like it used to be"

And

2) An overwhelming amount of posters on here, who feel the need to complain about how the site is moderated.

Problem 1, is really self explanitory. It's not a bad thing, but what I think some of you feel is the board taking a downturn, is in actuality your tight nit group becoming bigger, and not so cozy. With a bigger community comes many different opinions, message board styles, and some less desirable posters.

Problem 2, seems a bit silly to me. You all post here knowing that the board is moderated as it is, yet still feel the need to complain at least a few times each week. In fact, in this very thread, one that was supposed to be used to give suggestions, it's turned to a mod discussion. I for one prefer an unmoderated site, but I post here realizing that their are stricter guidlines for me to follow. If the posters have mod issues, then I'd say it's time to move on. 

And for the mods, it's kind of rubbed me sometimes that being a moderator, somehow gives you guys a feeling of entitlement towards the board. I'm not complaining, but I do think it draws boundaries between some of the more popular posters here (who are mostly mods), and those posters who aren't. The one thread that really stands out in my mind, and you'll need to forgive me because I don't remember which mod it was, was the one a few weeks back asking "Should I still be a mod". Now I'm sure it was done somewhat tongue and cheek, but it came of a little egotistical. It turned into a "kiss the mods ***-athon", and my only thought was, "wow there seems to be some people here with a high opinion of themselves". Once again, please don't take this as a slam on anyone, I just think the "Moderator" status, give a certain entitlement feeling, one that might turn some people off. Maybe it might help if the moderators, were kind of like what NBA referees are supposed to be, seen, but only heard if really needed. Of course I'm not saying don't post, you all are great contributors to the board, but maybe try and blend in a little bit more? 

Just my thoughts....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Terrible,

Good Post.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> What's wrong with this board is simple for me! The moderators don't fit the bill. Look up the word moderate and then apply it to guys like Ed O, Minstrel and Hap both here and at the old Fanhome.


You've never made a single post in any forum I moderate, nor have I ever seen your presence in any forum I moderate. So your attacks on my moderation seem a bit bizarre.

Second, I've never been a mod at FanHome, yet you once nominated me to be a moderator there.

It doesn't really sound like you have any issue with the moderation, but you've picked who you like and who you dislike and decided to attack the moderation job of those you don't like.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> What's wrong with this board is simple for me! The moderators don't fit the bill. Look up the word moderate and then apply it to guys like Ed O, Minstrel and Hap both here and at the old Fanhome.
> 
> These guys post the most, are never wrong, and attack anyone who disagrees with their chess game of who's the best debater.
> ...


please point out these attacks. I have heard of these attacks so many damn times, that it must obviously be the case. I mean, one of the 3 of us just has to blindly attack people for no reason, right? 

so where are they?



> It is safe to say that many people who would have stayed around have left simply because they are tired of watching a few over blown egos stroke themselves 24/7 on this board.


oh this tired line. Ed and I are just ego maniacs...

so how come Ed and I rarely agree on things, and yet...rarely argue? 

Ive said it before, and I'll say it again. If it was about my ego, the majority of the people here wouldn't be posting here. 



> I know I'm not mod material!!!! However they're many posters here who I think could be a hell of a lot more objective!


if you knew half of what it "takes' to be a mod, you'd realize how asinine comments like this are.



> ABM and Schilly have done a fine job I must say!


for starters, ABM really doesn't mod. He's a mod in name only, and thats not being disrepsectful to him. He knows this, and readily admits it. Schilly doesn't really mod anymore, because he's a CM.

This whole thing about how Ed and I (and mostly I, since I'm the most vocal of the mods) do things via a "clique" or play favorites is stupid. yes I said it, it's sutpid. All the times it's brought up, it's brought up by people who either are trolling, being a jerk, or just want to ruffle feathers.

the very small % of posters who get "modded" on a regular basis (and it's really only about 4, and of them, it's mainly just people swearing.) The rest we basically let people do what they want. 

And despite what people seem to think we actually don't mod you guys very much. The majority of hte modding is people being told not to mask, or quit being rude to each other. If thats what you guys consider over modding, you need to quit whining and leave.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jwhoops11</b>!
> In all honesty, as an outsider (someone who frequents this board only part-time), I see two major problems.
> 
> 1) Far too many "regulars" hung up on the fact that their board isn't "like it used to be"


I think thats slang (by us) for "we hate you ESPN guys"...jk..8)



> 2) An overwhelming amount of posters on here, who feel the need to complain about how the site is moderated.
> 
> Problem 2, seems a bit silly to me. You all post here knowing that the board is moderated as it is, yet still feel the need to complain at least a few times each week. In fact, in this very thread, one that was supposed to be used to give suggestions, it's turned to a mod discussion. I for one prefer an unmoderated site, but I post here realizing that their are stricter guidlines for me to follow. If the posters have mod issues, then I'd say it's time to move on.


I agree. I much prefer usenet, for it's unmodded nature. But the blazers forum is deader than Rimmer in Red Dwarf.



> And for the mods, it's kind of rubbed me sometimes that being a moderator, somehow gives you guys a feeling of entitlement towards the board. I'm not complaining, but I do think it draws boundaries between some of the more popular posters here (who are mostly mods), and those posters who aren't.


I can only speak for myself when I say this. I don't honestly care if someone swears on here. It's just that if there's rules and you know there are rules, abide by them. 

I wouldn't say that the most popular postere here is a mod of this forum (minstrel). 



> Maybe it might help if the moderators, were kind of like what NBA referees are supposed to be, seen, but only heard if really needed.


For me, whenever people would violate some kind of TOS, I'd send em a PM. And Ive noticed that hardly anyone would respond (of those who I'd send them to). On top of that, when there WAS a problem, no one would send me a PM telling me there was. So I figured that it's easier to make an example in the thread, because people are more apt to read that, than to check their PM's. 

Thats just how I work. Also, I figure if you're going to post here, you should know the rules.



> Of course I'm not saying don't post, you all are great contributors to the board, but maybe try and blend in a little bit more?
> 
> Just my thoughts....


as long as people aren't being numbskulls, we as mods *do* blend in. It's just when certain people (and it's always the same people, or same mentality of people) complain that we mods do things wrong (and provide no proof)...well, thats what people remember.

No one remembers the threads that we've difused from turning into a horrible argument, or the posters we helped get banned because they've totally refused to play nice..or the reffering we have to do when people act like children.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Trouble makers and mean spirited people have ruined this 
place for me.

I don't plan on hanging around anymore,I just posted this 
because it gave me the opportunity to express why I "left".
I got fed up along time ago,and realized nobody is reading my posts anyway,except the jerks who like to argue.
That really takes the fun away.
You know who you are too !


There are alot of posters here who are smug jerks
There has been no attempt to correct this,in fact is seems as if
it is encouraged.
I also believe there is alot of coddling and favortism.

I thought it was odd that nobody had commented on the Sonic
game the other night,it was spectacular ! 
And for somebody to say you are not a fan of the Blazers because
you follow another team that is good,this is just not right.

It's rather "small townish"..and not basketball smart.
Who says you can only follow your own lousy team??


All this aside,there is only one Mod I have ever disliked,and he knows who he is.
He was rude and arrogant on that email list .
We have always tangled.
I really like all the other mods,even those who have come and gone. 

This is not an easy job,I am sure.
But old fashioned respect is not a bad thing.
I don't see it here much anymore.
Please bring it back.
I find it interesting that alot of folks seem to only notice basketball talk as needing cleaning up.
I dig the basketball talk,just not the insults.

Go Blazers(in the year 2010)!


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I guess I'm one of the few who prefer over-moderation (actually it's always seemed moderate) to a lack of moderation. I don't really care if people need to drop f-bombs in their posts but it usually isn't necessary to get the point across.

Things that I don't really appreciate:
1. People *****ing about other people instead of making valid (or invalid) arguments.

2. People who complain about OT posts including political posts. As others have said, don't like em? don't read em.

3. The need for public response by moderators while telling us to take it to PMs when it's personal. Overall, as I said, I'm quite happy with moderation.

4. There's really nothing at all worth talking about concerning the Blazers right now. We've covered everything 5 times already.

My guess is that once the Blazers start winning again, we'll see the forum come back to life. Right now though, it just feels a little forced.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys prove my point so clearly!:laugh: :laugh:

I'm just shocked Ed O hasn't chimed in YET!!!

You three need to get a room, and share the dictionary while looking up the definition of moderate!

Minstrel, look at your post count and your "FANCLUB" Dude this is an anonymous chat board see where I'm going here? Time to unplug! Ego maniac seems tame for you at this point.

None of the three posters I've mentioned above are moderates by any means and yet all three of you will defend why you are? Give me a break, saying Ed O is a moderate is like calling Jay Z a country singer.

Don't blame the messenger fellas! 

None of your personalities atleast on this board are middle of the road. 

That why I've said you're not the right choice for this job and I'll stick to that!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

This is coming from an outsider, but it seems like whenever I see a topic posted on here, it rarely stays on topic. Rather than disagree and argue civilly, people hold grudges, and bring up past topics, often taking hidden cheapshots at someone else active in the thread. This leads to more arguing, and the thread goes nowhere. Not enough "I disagree, here's why..." and too much "Ha! This is coming from the guy who 3 months ago was saying..."


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Problem is simple*

I posted this topic a few weeks back and said the same thing many of you have noted. Many of you older posters do not respect the opinions of many of us new posters and continue to bash us for posting thought out topics. Look, if you don't agree that Portland should trade Reef for Jason Terry, fine. But to lambaste a post without backing it up with well thought out arguments is just annoying. It makes you not want to post because guys like Hap will tell you are an idiot and don't know what you are talking about. If someone posts a thread with a trade proposal of Zach for Lebron James, just don't respond. You don't need to act like you are so superior and so much smarter than every other fan. It's the negative, superiority complex of guys like Hap that make this forum dull. To see the same patronizing responses by the same guy gets old. I don't think I have ever posted a thread without Hap telling me I don't know what I am talking about. And I will put my basketball knowledge against anyone. Trivia, stats, stratagy, bring it on. It's funny that the solution to the problem brought up in this thread is the person who started the thread.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> You guys prove my point so clearly!:laugh: :laugh:


exactly what point did we prove for you?

because just saying we did, without providing any actual point to begin with, doesn't prove it.



> You three need to get a room, and share the dictionary while looking up the definition of moderate!


I'm not sure what this really is getting at. Where aren't we "moderate"?

Especially Ed, he's rarely, if anything, off kilter. 



> None of the three posters I've mentioned above are moderates by any means and yet all three of you will defend why you are?


being a "moderate" has little to nothing to do with being a moderator. I don't see how anyone can actually think that being moderate (which, compared to Ed and Minstrel, I am sickingly moderate) matters. 



> Give me a break, saying Ed O is a moderate is like calling Jay Z a country singer.


and this has nothing to do with Ed's ability to be a moderater. Politics has nothing to do with ones ability to moderate here. But I guess thats why I closed all of the political threads that I didn't agree with..oh wait, I didn't.



> Don't blame the messenger fellas!
> 
> None of your personalities atleast on this board are middle of the road.
> 
> That why I've said you're not the right choice for this job and I'll stick to that!


being middle of the road shouldn't matter. Where have I shown (or Ed, or Minstrel) any bias in modding? The only thing you can spot out is probably things we've missed, or the continual abuses by the same posters.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> I don't think I have ever posted a thread without Hap telling me I don't know what I am talking about.


I' seem to get that also.:laugh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> You guys prove my point so clearly!:laugh: :laugh:


Well, no one's made any attacks except you. So, you've definitely proven *a* point. Just not the one you were aiming for.



> Minstrel, look at your post count and your "FANCLUB" Dude this is an anonymous chat board see where I'm going here? Time to unplug!


Ah yes, your standard, "You spend way too much time on a message board, go get a real life" attack. Wasn't novel or exciting before, still isn't.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Problem is simple*



> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> It makes you not want to post because guys like Hap will tell you are an idiot and don't know what you are talking about.


show me where I said that. If you're going to have the jueavos to actually accuse me of saying that, you too Todd, provide some proof, instead of making grand accusations that hold no water.


> You don't need to act like you are so superior and so much smarter than every other fan.


you're confusing someone's ability to disagree with someone thinking they're much smarter than "every other fan".



> It's the negative, superiority complex of guys like Hap that make this forum dull. To see the same patronizing responses by the same guy gets old. I don't think I have ever posted a thread without Hap telling me I don't know what I am talking about.


I did a little searching (pages 4-8 of your post history), and guess what.

You have an overly active imagination. 

Ive maybe posted in 10 total times in threads that you too had posted in, and maybe responded to you a few times of those posts. Hardly ever do I directly respond to a post you've made.

One was me mentioning Brooke Steppe and Clinton Wheeler. Another one was me saying "heh, I knew a girl named Tinsley".

Can you at least be real here?

I barely even know that your'e a poster here, so why would I go out of my way (which I don't) to tell you that you don't know what you're talking about?

Wouldn't that imply that I notice that you're a regular poster (which you aren't)?

*post edit*

there was the thread about Viktor, but it did turn out you were overracting to something.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I want a better avatar.:sigh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I want a better avatar.:sigh:


you mean options for one or size?

I wish we could upload our own or at least link to our own as non "members", but there ain't nuttin I can do about that.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I also think similar themes are too often rehashed, usually by someone with an "agenda" (as much as that word can fit something as trivial as sports discussion) they want to push...they turn every loss, and sometimes wins, into another illustration of why so-and-so should go/should start, etc. Having that viewpoint is valid, but pushing it over and over often leads to annoyance and arguments. There's no policy solution for that, it would just help if people considered fostering various themes of discussion rather than constantly hammering one or two ideas. Since none of us have an ability to make a change to the team, lobbying is of no use.


With the newly tightened restrictions on OT posts, and nothing of substancial newness ever happening on the team, it's next to impossible to broaden the range of topics.

It has all distilled down to one all-encompassing topic: Which player/coach/manager sucks most?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

the way this thread has gone is a perfect example of why this board is basically a shadow of what it used to be

there is more ego here now , its true

there is more *****ing here now , its true

if feels like a courtroom sometimes..
personal attacks , defences , same crap bouncing back n forwards within threads, justifications by whatever warped means necessary

sometimes its just a poorly disguised battle of wits... or should it be twits ?

i think the original appeal of here , FH and prior was the level playing field and the warmness between posters - it feels cold here , dont really know how to describe it any more accurately.

what i do know is it didnt used to be this way , things change i know but honestly i dont see many of the appealing factors here i used too. whats changed? where did we go 'wrong'?

I think a lot of it strangely enough is directly linked to the Blazers performance , when we were performing in past years this board was optomistic and full of spirit , since we've been falling the way many people here place blame has really put me off. If we each had a dollar for every negative thread towards our players and coach we'd all be rich people. how many times can you flog a dead horse ? well, many it seems. - We as a community havent taken the lessening performance of the team well , we have pointed figures at everyone possible and some people get totally ridiculed by others for supporting our players if they are damon , da , sheed , bonzi , yadda yadda - the fun was sapped long ago by people that took what seems almost pride in posting negative comments and ****ting on anyone that dares to disagree , even in a general sense. 

i gave up posting positively on damon here due to the huge lack of disgruntled people that scapegoat the guy for every loss we get. its just not worth it , why be positive when the list of people waiting to post to bring you down is basically everyone? so mainly i just read and wonder wtf happened here and how things got to be so weak.

i remember first signing up here , i blasted up to like 500 posts , the next 400 came a bit slower the 900's have taken about 6-8 months to get this far. i think we all have contributed to the state of current affairs here and really its only us on whole that can take us out of it.

my nutshell as follows...

1. enough bs threads on topics that are rehashed on a weekly basis
2. respect people enough to let them have an opinion without feeling the need to shove yours down their throat and make it into a debate and battle of wits
3. there is nothing wrong with not commenting on things u dont agree with
4. bring OT back , i like hearing what blazer fans have to say on things outside of NBA cause lets face it , we need it - how many Screw Player X , Fire Coach Y threads can there realistically be about one team?


also if everyone could not take exception to everything that'dbe helpful too 

i think thats about all i have to say , thanks.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

well i think what is happening happens to many messageboards, overpopulation. We have alot of relatively new members not all of who have much practical understanding of the game other then droning on about the same thing and stuff. I still come here maybe once a day but not like earlier when the first thing I'd do when i turned on the computer was come here. I liked it more when it was a community of like a group of educated posters who respected eachothers oppinions and didnt fight often. I dont always agree with people but i respect their oppinions and i dont dislike them for thier oppinions

People who i miss or dont post enough: Cimalee, Epadfield, Storyteller, HOWIE, ebott, sabas4mvp, Scinos, Siouxperior

Nothing against new people or anything because everyone was new at one time or another but i liked it more when it was less memebers and everyone knew who everyone was. i dont know who half the posters are now.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I have nothing to contribute, solution-wise. In fact, I think I'm part of the problem. I recently did a search and reread several of my posts from a year or so ago, and I was a lot more interesting then. My posts bore me now. This one especially. 

Although I've been spending more time here the last couple of months, I've been enjoying it less, and I can't quite put my finger on why. The team sucks therefore the board sucks seems as good a theory as any. 

I do think the mods get picked on too much here. We should remember they are volunteers, and they contribute a lot of personal time to keep the board running. Just because we don't agree with their every action doesn't mean they deserve a heapin' helpin' of scorn. 
I'm sure they, being human, would be at least somewhat more receptive to criticism if it was delivered privately instead of publicly. 

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

More smarmyness.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

The board is lousy because the Blazers are lousy. There's not much more to it than that.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*New Guy and Reader for several months*

Hi All 
This is my first post ever on any board. I am an old guy so that may "color" my opinions for some of the younger aged posters. I started here because I liked the more controled effect of the Board and the great diversity of opinion. 
I do not like the bickering but I just ignore it and read what I want. 
Fairly simple for me. I think Hap and Ed and others do a great job. 
Maybe I will change when they "Mod" me. However I don't swear so I at leat won't have that problem. It is fun at times to see the varied ideas and I am swayed back and forth by good posting. Well this is more than I wanted to say, so bye for now.

gatorpops


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I think warm exchanges are not seen as often as they used to be, and humor used to be seen fairly often, whereas now it is rarely seen. I can't say why.

I would suggest that all posters be limited to starting 3 threads in a day. This might help eliminate some of the redundancy and deceptive titles. I find the latter to be an annoying problem, that leads to fractured threads and thus makes it harder for good discussion to take place.

Good discussion is hurt when participants write out of ego or their personal agendas. Steps that limit personal agendas might help improve the board. To this end, I do think that posters should be limited to one name at a time, and I think all of your names should be available in some sort of lookup for all to see. Anarchy and community are not parallel concepts.

Some posters post too often, but other than self-control, I haven't thought of a good solution to this.

Barfo, everyone's average post quality varies some. For my reading time, your contributions are still very important to this community.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This board will be better if everyone could just debate without getting defensive. I am guilty of this and so are a lot of others. Just argue rationally and try to be open minded and see the other person's stance. People need to quit attacking each other. Plain and simple. It just drags this board down.

I get really put off by this site when I my posts would get edited when I used words like friggen. I know it's nothing big, but it just seemed like some of the mods were on power trips.

Cimalee needs to come back. Dude is the man and his CSMN wrapups were $$$$$$$.

I kind of agree/disagree about the team is lousy so now we have nothing to talk about. Well the Bulls forum is leading the BBB.net in posts by far and thier team sucks. I do think that if we were in WCF contention that we would get a lot more posts because we'd have a lot more to talk about.

In regards to Mixum/Carlito.....if you don't want to read it then don't. You don't always have to reply either. He has just as much right to post what he wants as the rest of us do. Just ignore it, it's not that difficult.

Even though this forum is over-modded at times, it is still by far the best Blazer board on the net.


----------



## Quigly (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> The board is lousy because the Blazers are lousy. There's not much more to it than that.


Bingo.

It actually has gotten pretty boring talking (or in my case reading) about this team. There are so many problems that most of them are made moot by others.

Part of the reason a lot of people come to this board is the desire to come to the web and talk with someone. The team is a convenient topic. When that topic becomes mostly frustrating and bad it seems people want to talk about the only other thing they have in common.. each other.

RE Hap. He is one of the only people here who responds to anything I say and was only negative to me when I said the war in Iraq was unwinnable. He is one of my favorites to read.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

> Cimalee needs to come back. Dude is the man and his CSMN wrapups were $$$$$$$.


Cimalee is without a computer for awhile.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> I have nothing to contribute, solution-wise. In fact, I think I'm part of the problem. I recently did a search and reread several of my posts from a year or so ago, and I was a lot more interesting then. My posts bore me now. This one especially.
> 
> Although I've been spending more time here the last couple of months, I've been enjoying it less, and I can't quite put my finger on why. The team sucks therefore the board sucks seems as good a theory as any.


i kept waiting for the word "testical" or "vomit" to appear in your post, and was let down. barfo, you used to be a cornucopia of bad taste and funny, funny ****. 

i'm kind of in the same boat. I've been writing a novel lately, and it's pretty funny. but I just can't get it up anymore for the board. maybe it's performance anxiety, maybe it's the Blazer's record, maybe it's four more years of uh, oops, I can't talk about politics. 

when I do post it seems to be bland, ho hum basketball stuff about a bland, ho hum basketball team. 

to quote Barney Gumble, "Don't cry for me cause I'm already dead."


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I actually miss the game threads. I often cannot get the radio broadcast, being out of area. The local paper generally gives the Blazer game one sentence. So I liked following the action of the game through that thread.

In general I like having moderators. Look at the ESPN forum. Look at today's page, for instance. It is about 90% trolls, most of the posts by the same idiot who posts "Blazers choke" every day (even when they win) about 30 times. It is totally unreadable. I just click on posts by e_blazer and a couple of other familiar names. 

I agree that the lack of action with the team is one reason for boredom. But there is another & it is IMO a social problem that goes well beyond the board. That is that the idea of civil discourse has now been labeled "politically correct" and something to be avoided. If you don't agree with someone, for heaven's sake don't listen to what he/she is saying and then maybe point out what you don't agree with. No, the person must be slammed, insulted, have words put into his/her mouth, replied to with bwahahahaha or somesuch. It's talk radio atmosphere on the board, just like we see it in politics and elsewhere. I don't know what the solution is and I don't think we can solve it here while mudslinging rages everywhere else.

Oh yes, I want an avatar! I've asked a bunch of times how I can attach one to my posts and no one answers! I have some nice pics I'd love to display. Please? PM me if need be...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> Oh yes, I want an avatar! I've asked a bunch of times how I can attach one to my posts and no one answers! I have some nice pics I'd love to display. Please? PM me if need be...


you don't know? 

HA HA. 










Just kidding. seriously, just go up to UserCP at the upper left corner of the screen and go under "Edit Options". 

tW


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bwatcher</b>!
> I would suggest that all posters be limited to starting 3 threads in a day. This might help eliminate some of the redundancy and deceptive titles. I find the latter to be an annoying problem, that leads to fractured threads and thus makes it harder for good discussion to take place.
> 
> Some posters post too often, but other than self-control, I haven't thought of a good solution to this.


I don't so much mind that posters start 3 threads per day, as long as the threads are different topics. Being a Mod here, isn't just about watching for masked swearing or personal insults. But organization as well. For example, there's two threads about Baron Davis, one from QRich, and another from Mixum. They should be merged. 

Either way though, despite this boards problems, its still by far the best Blazer board around. O-live, and Espn Boards have alot more problems than this board does, but we can still try to fix the problems we have here, if possible.

Side note: This is the only message board I've been apart of that you can't have your own custom Avatar. What gives? Not only that, but the choices the site gives you for an avatar sucks. Can you mods put in a word to the Administrator?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>! just go up to UserCP at the upper left corner of the screen and go under "Edit Options".
> 
> tW


You forgot to mention if she wants to upload her own pics, she has to donate money to the board. 

This is the only board I'm on, that makes you pay for avatars..:uhoh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> 
> 
> Side note: This is the only message board I've been apart of that you can't have your own custom Avatar. What gives? Not only that, but the choices the site gives you for an avatar sucks. Can you mods put in a word to the Administrator?


it's a problem that the admins know about. I wish we could just upload our own avatars like you can on other sites (infact..every message board Ive posted at you can cept this one). I don't know how the technology works, but considering the pain it was to even get them to update the Sabonis avatar (when I suggested it)..I don't know if it's ever going to be different.

I wish it was personally.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> Side note: This is the only message board I've been apart of that you can't have your own custom Avatar. What gives? Not only that, but the choices the site gives you for an avatar sucks. Can you mods put in a word to the Administrator?


Get out of my head.:laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> it's a problem that the admins know about.


I'd say it's an *opinion* that the admins know about.

Some of us pay $10 a year to help support this site, and I think it's only fair that some functionality is reserved for supporting members.

Ed O.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Most message boards I've been apart of get their money through donations, or through selling products.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Get out of my head.:laugh:


I ran out of your head when I saw what was in there.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: Not that guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> 
> 
> I ran out of your head when I saw what was in there.


hey! they said they took that picture of me down! 

those bums!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O's avatar is talking to me! But what is he saying?


I think the board is fine the way it is... if its not broke, why fix it?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*I don't need no STEENKING AVATAR!*


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say it's an *opinion* that the admins know about.
> ...


yeah, I really don't get the gripe about ponying up ten measly bucks for a year's worth of posting and a swell avatar of your own choosing. you blow four times that for one month of cable TV.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll only donate money if I can be a mod..If not, you get nothing and Dwayne Wade will remain my avatar.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> you blow four times that for one month of cable TV.


I watch cable though, this board really doesnt do much for me...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I watch cable though, this board really doesnt do much for me...


so the 578 posts you've made on this board in the past 6 months was just a result of randomly clicking with your mouse and mashing on the keyboard without any regard to what appeared on your monitor?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> so the 578 posts you've made on this board in the past 6 months was just a result of randomly clicking with your mouse and mashing on the keyboard without any regard to what appeared on your monitor?


Gee, what about those of us that have more than 5,665 posts?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> so the 578 posts you've made on this board in the past 6 months was just a result of randomly clicking with your mouse and mashing on the keyboard without any regard to what appeared on your monitor?


I had fun with you guys in the beginning...I'm sure you havent noticed but my post are few and far between now..

A lot of people here like to think I'm stupid for having a differing opinion or because I came over from the ESPN board..:laugh: 

But I'm just a fan like you guys, I dont troll this board...As a matter of fact I wouldnt have even come here had ESPN not changed their format...

I also think a lot of regulars are put off by my views of the team and choose to ignore my post...And that's fine be me.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*fun police*

Let's be honest, people.

More Sabonis. 

Stuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: fun police*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Let's be honest, people.
> 
> More Sabonis.
> ...


*JEGA!!!*

Why didn't I think of that??????


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

We need less Sabonis. It's dragging this board down.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> i'm kind of in the same boat. I've been writing a novel lately, and it's pretty funny. but I just can't get it up anymore for the board. maybe it's performance anxiety, maybe it's the Blazer's record, maybe it's four more years of uh, oops, I can't talk about politics.


I strongly recomend, if you want to be a successful novelist, that you name your protagonist "Jason Jennings". 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fine Corinthian Turkeys


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> I strongly recomend, if you want to be a successful novelist, that you name your protagonist "Jason Jennings".
> ...


well, this one isn't a horror novel but more of a comedy. my hero is named "Kemp." 





actually, in all honesty, my hero is named Theo, but not after Theophalus Ratliff, but Theodore Wanker (aka theWanker.)


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> I have nothing to contribute, solution-wise. In fact, I think I'm part of the problem. I recently did a search and reread several of my posts from a year or so ago, and I was a lot more interesting then. My posts bore me now. This one especially.
> 
> barfo


Just about every single one still cracks me up. I think you are part of the problem though, you might be here more often, but still not nearly enough.:laugh: To fix this board, all we need is more barfo.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Just about every single one still cracks me up. I think you are part of the problem though, you might be here more often, but still not nearly enough.:laugh: To fix this board, all we need is more barfo.


Just for that, I'm going to donate a bunch of equipment to FreeGeek. That'll teach you 

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'm going to donate a bunch of equipment to FreeGeek. That'll teach you
> ...


I don't think FreeGeek needs your old rock tumbler and tricycle.

Maybe they do... What do I know?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I don't think FreeGeek needs your old rock tumbler and tricycle.


So, you've been to my office, eh? I need to get that stuff out of there to make room for the stuffed polar bear I picked up.

Look, I was gonna throw in a 1981 auto-parts calendar, and a semi-clean ashtray from a Reno motel. 

But if FreeGeek doesn't want it, I'll drop it off one night after they close. I'm flexible.

barfo


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

You mean if I pay I can use one of my own pics as avatar?
Do you accept double fudge cake or cash only? 
To whom?
Can I change avatars or is it a new $10 each change?
The preselected photos can best be described as limited.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> You mean if I pay I can use one of my own pics as avatar?
> Do you accept double fudge cake or cash only?
> To whom?
> ...


you can change it as many times as you want.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

regarding that supporting member buisiness, i sent my info e-mail requesting the pay-pal instructions and haven't heard back yet. i'm starting to think this board is too rich to need my money. or maybe to good for it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> regarding that supporting member buisiness, i sent my info e-mail requesting the pay-pal instructions and haven't heard back yet. i'm starting to think this board is too rich to need my money. or maybe to good for it.


when did you send it? If you want, send me the info in a PM (of what would be pertinent) and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> when did you send it? If you want, send me the info in a PM (of what would be pertinent) and I'll see what I can do.


thanks hap. i sent it about two or thee days ago.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Drew, it took about a week for me to get activated after I payed. I don't know what the norm is, but hang in there... I almost went crazy during the wait.

If anyone knows, how can I take one of the pics I have on my computer and shrink it down to 150 X 150 pixels or less? I tried using Microsoft Paint but the site didn't accept it being that it's not in the correct format.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Drew, it took about a week for me to get activated after I payed. I don't know what the norm is, but hang in there... I almost went crazy during the wait.
> 
> If anyone knows, how can I take one of the pics I have on my computer and shrink it down to 150 X 150 pixels or less? I tried using Microsoft Paint but the site didn't accept it being that it's not in the correct format.


if you have corel, (or whatever it is) it'll work.

If not, you can send it to me, with a description of what you want it to be (size/location, etc) and I can crop it for you.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think FreeGeek needs your old rock tumbler and tricycle.
> ...


We accept anything but, tvs, copiers, microwaves and other appliances. I have no idea what we'd do with a rock tumbler and tricycle, but we'd take them. We would prefer your computer equipment though.

EDIT: We'll take the calendar and ashtray too.:laugh:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone remember what this thread is about?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Does anyone remember what this thread is about?


Donating to Free Geek! AKA making this the best board possible.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

As to my opinion on the original topic, I think it is related to what others have said. I'm not saying banning threads about politics was good or bad, but after that, people didn't feel as comfortable posting OT threads, wether they were about news items, other sports or their personal lives. That combined with a bad team, with some obvious problems that we can only discuss so many times, has made a number of the threads a bit more boring than in the past and put some people on edge. Some new people having to get used to our rules hasn't helped either, not to say that they, or any of our older posters, have purposely tried to cause trouble.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> if you have corel, (or whatever it is) it'll work.
> ...


Cool beans, thanks Hap.


----------

